# Compatibility



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi; I need professional opinions. Is this controller compatible with this motor? ( see pics ) Motor size is 120mm long by 80mm diameter  Thanks. EDIT 24v 500w motor, brushless.


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

Do you know any more about the motor? It looks like it only has 2 wires (red,black).


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

ken will said:


> Do you know any more about the motor? It looks like it only has 2 wires (red,black).


 Thank you for your reply. See the new pics. 2 smaller wires are protruding.Also, what ah batteries are suitable? Any idea what it may have been fitted to?


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

I tried goggling Power Vision with no results.

The large red wire will be for +V the large black wire will be for -V
The 2 small wires could be RPM or Temperature or ?

So, it is probably a series wound, which means they are not compatible. Sorry.

You really need more info on the motor. Are there any electric motor repair shops around. They maybe able to help
The size or the Red/Black wires can give you an estimate of current. 
You really need to know what voltage.


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

ken will said:


> I tried goggling Power Vision with no results.
> 
> The large red wire will be for +V the large black wire will be for -V
> The 2 small wires could be RPM or Temperature or ?
> ...


It was advertised as 24v DC brushless, if that is the voltage you mean. I will have to remove the end cover to be sure about the brushless. Thanks


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

New pics; Obviously not brushless, but perm mag. Small wires appear to be tacho


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

Something like this will work. $40
http://electricscooterparts.com/hookup/SPD-24500B.htm


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you Ken Will AKA Ken Did. ( Ken did the job). I will get the SPD 24500 R with the THR-90 foot throttle. The reverse switch is needed as this is for what is nicknamed a bush pig kart. My grandson culls feral pigs and goats on a property and the reverse will be handy. Would 4x T105 be too much for this controller to handle? Their weight of 120kg +90kg driver +70kg frame might be straining the load limit? Reduction is 7.5:1 with wheel dia. 1200mm (CIRCUMFERENCE; NOT DIAMETER )


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

With gear reduction of 7.5 and circumference of 1200mm, the kart will move forward 1200/7.5=160mm for each revolution of the motor.
At 1000rpm the kart would move forward 160mm*1000=160 meters in 1 minute, or 160m*60=9600meters an hour, or 9.6 Kph.
5000 rpm would be 48 Kph if you are very aerodynamic!
If my math is right and a Kilometer is a Little less than a mile, I suggest a Gear reduction of 15 to 1 on the road and 30 to 1 in the dirt, more for steep uphills.

I am not sure what you mean by, " 4x T105 "


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

ken will said:


> With gear reduction of 7.5 and circumference of 1200mm, the kart will move forward 1200/7.5=160mm for each revolution of the motor.
> At 1000rpm the kart would move forward 160mm*1000=160 meters in 1 minute, or 160m*60=9600meters an hour, or 9.6 Kph.
> 5000 rpm would be 48 Kph if you are very aerodynamic!
> If my math is right and a Kilometer is a Little less than a mile, I suggest a Gear reduction of 15 to 1 on the road and 30 to 1 in the dirt, more for steep uphills.
> ...


T105 are trojan golf cart batteries 6v 105amps 30kg or 66lb ea. I had these in mind for distance. My in-head speed calculations came in at 19k @ 2000rpm(close). 1 mile is close to 1.6km. As the drive cog is plastic and 6 1/2 " diameter smaller wheels are not possible without a reduction lay shaft Thanks


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

I say "Go for it!"

If I were building it, I would add a jack shaft to gear for more torque.

The batteries I use for my trike and trailer, ( total=450 lbs. ) are only 10 AH each and 48 Volts. the motor is about 500 Watts.
It is geared for 0-20 mph, and unless I pedal it starts out real slow.
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=f242...25B103D3E9F&id=F242625B103D3E9F!211&sc=photos


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Up & running in the kart. Motor seems to be running hot with a plasticky smell It is a weatherproof motor sealed with O rings, so it is obviously not meant for full on power. Is it feasible to drill vent holes in the end plates ( see pics in previous post ) to allow air to circulate, or would a fan blowing on the casing suffice?


----------

